# Visiting girlfriend in the us



## Livingsoul (Feb 1, 2013)

I am sure this question has been asked a million times, but I feel like every case is different so I would like you to please help me.

I have been dating my girlfriend for a year and a half. We met in the us and she studied abroad here in Santiago, Chile, and lived here for 6 months and planning to come back for an internship in May for 2 months. I have already been in the us 3 times before and the last 2 times I was there visiting my girlfriend but always said I was just traveling alone. It always worked great and it went smooth, but last time the guy at the airport barely let me go, and only let me stay for a month -past 2 times before that I was able to stay for 6 months even when I have never go there for over 3 weeks; which is my time off from work. My visa is valid for another 7 years.

I am visiting her in March for springbreak, for 2 weeks, and I'm thinking about being honest this time and saying I am visiting my girlfriend but I am really, really nervous about it because guys at the airport are intimdating and I get a little sweaty and nervous. I am staying with her for a few days but we are traveling to several places inside (even flying to different states, with tickets that I already bought). I don't have any hotel reservations yet because we will plan our trip as it goes. 

I am 26 and she is 21. I work for a multinational company here and thankfully make good money, I have my own apartment and car, have more than enough money on me and several credit cards that could be even further proof of that. I already have my ticket back (I'm staying for 16 days), I am bringing my car lease, my apartment renting contract, a letter from my boss( that I have 2 weeks off form work and needed to come back after that), I'm bringing my job contract, utility bills, bank statements, etc.

I don't have anyone in the us but my girlfriend, I have all my life here and have not the slightest intention to stay. 

Should I be honest? should I bring any more documentation? 

Thanks so much for your time and help!


----------



## galaxysurfer (Apr 20, 2012)

Livingsoul said:


> I am sure this question has been asked a million times, but I feel like every case is different so I would like you to please help me.
> 
> I have been dating my girlfriend for a year and a half. We met in the us and she studied abroad here in Santiago, Chile, and lived here for 6 months and planning to come back for an internship in May for 2 months. I have already been in the us 3 times before and the last 2 times I was there visiting my girlfriend but always said I was just traveling alone. It always worked great and it went smooth, but last time the guy at the airport barely let me go, and only let me stay for a month -past 2 times before that I was able to stay for 6 months even when I have never go there for over 3 weeks; which is my time off from work. My visa is valid for another 7 years.
> 
> ...


In my experience, honesty is not always the best policy went it comes to visas and visiting the States and dealing with the USCIS....especially so if you have a girlfriend there and you mention that!
I'd be VERY wary of mentioning it; they refused my entry on a B2 travel visa on the grounds of 'not strong enough ties to the UK'...and I still can't go! However, with your job and your documents though, you may be more successful (hopefully your rental agreements and job contracts are for more than 1 year, but it's no guarantee, but a return airfare ticket helps a lot apparently). 
Like I said, be very wary and look for more info before you decide. 
Good luck!


----------



## Livingsoul (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for your answer!

My job contract is an indefinite-term contract, so I think I'm good about that. Unfortunately my rental contract for my apartment is only due to July 2013. I do have my leasing contract for my car, that I still have to pay until March 2014.

However, I have a letter from my current Job that I specifically asked for this occasion, stating that I’ll be out of the country for 2 weeks using my time off from work, but I’m required to get back here in Chile on the Monday after my time is over. I also already have my ticket back home, for the day Sunday before to make it here first time in the morning on Monday.

Hopefully someone else can share their experience to see what’s the best thing to do.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bring your binding ties and answer questions asked. Not more not less. Have a safe trip.


----------



## galaxysurfer (Apr 20, 2012)

Livingsoul said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> My job contract is an indefinite-term contract, so I think I'm good about that. Unfortunately my rental contract for my apartment is only due to July 2013. I do have my leasing contract for my car, that I still have to pay until March 2014.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, keep us posted of how you get on and good luck!!

PS the rental on your apartment isn't so good, they might query that, but your car payment/contract might help as I was specifically asked about those two things myself)!


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

When I was in banking in the States there was a situation we were always drilled on if having either an internal or external audit, and I believe that it would apply to immigration officers across the world, if you are wearing a watch and you are asked " Do you know what time it is?" one would answer "Yes." No more, no less. We as humans have a tendency to provide more info than is really being asked. Good luck with your visit, and have fun with your girlfriend! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

